# Magic mouse glisse pas ?



## atlantis21 (23 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

je voulais savoir si vous avez aussi le même chose que moi avec cette soit disant super souris j'ai l'impression qu'elle glisse pas comparer à une souris logitech on dirait qu'elle traine les pieds est ce un défaut de ma souris ou même problème chez vous.
d'avance merci


----------



## nokyo (24 Décembre 2009)

Non pas de problème de ce genre!
t'as vérifier les préférences de ta souris?


----------



## choumou (24 Décembre 2009)

Vu qu'on ne sait pas si tu parle de glisse physique ou de vitesse de déplacement du pointeur, je vais répondre aux deux.

-Oui elle glisse très bien sur mon bureau en bois, au pire prend un tapis de souris genre Razer ProPad qui se marie bien avec le style Mac.

-Oui la vitesse de déplacement du curseur est satisfaisant, mais si tu juge qu'elle ne l'ai pas pour toi tu as toujours la possibilité de passer par un soft genre MagicPrefs ou BetterTouchTool, qui offre en plus des gestures personnalisables.


----------



## atlantis21 (24 Décembre 2009)

Je parle du glisser physique je trouve qu'elle accroche on va dire que c'est pas fluide les mouvements pourtant suis sur un tapis de souris


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Décembre 2009)

Le problème vient de la surface sur laquelle elle glisse. Change de tapis de souris ou n'utilise pas de tapis de souris.

Sur mon bureau en pin massif verni et sans tapis de souris, elle glisse très bien.


----------



## atlantis21 (24 Décembre 2009)

ok je vais testé cela , j'ai augmenté le déplacement aussi dans les réglages cela semble être mieux  après faut il garder le logiciel ou prendre un autre avec cette souris comme bettertouch tools ?


----------



## choumou (24 Décembre 2009)

Essaye le c'est gratuit, et tu verra toutes les possibilités que tu auras. Tu verra tu ne pourra plus t'en passer. Attention toutefois si tu es encore en 10.5.8 BTT ne sera pas compatible, il faudra se pencher plutôt sur MagicPrefs.


----------



## atlantis21 (24 Décembre 2009)

ok je vais essayé merci


----------



## Gaffet (13 Octobre 2010)

Magnifique en bien des points mais ho combien terrible en effort de glisse et bruit effectivement ! ... Atlantis à raison .. et elles sont bien toutes ainsi ... NORMAL , les patins ne sont pas en téflon ou matière glissante mais les bords de la boite à piles tout simplement ..Pire , regardez les bien , ils ne sont pas plat mais constituent une arrête ! ... Le pire qui pouvais être fait ! ....Le desgin et les économies de production vont là un peu trop loin... Peut être certains s'en accomodent mais bon , tout de même ...Aucun tapis et encore moins sans ne l'améliore ...* Il parait que des patins optionnels adhésif donnerait l'impression d'être sur coussin d'air .. Zéro bruit ... Zéro effort ...Qui sait OU les trouver ? *


----------

